# Janey got shaved!



## Janey's mom (Dec 28, 2017)

Came back from vacation to a cockapoo full of mats. We tried to comb/cut them out but it was too much, so the whole coat had to go. Now people are asking me if she is a miniature springer spaniel, or German shorthair pointer! Still cute to me, but doesn't look much like a cockapoo (I decided to have them take everything down, including her face/chrysanthemum).

Edited to add, Janey is almost 9 months old.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Been there, done that










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey's mom (Dec 28, 2017)

Gaynor59, how do you post full size pictures? I can’t figure out anything except the thumbnails. 

PS, your cockapoo is adorable! Here is Janey right before the shave!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Your first 2 pictures were full size, if you use tap talk when you choose picture it asks for what size and I select best, I was devastated when I picked Louis up, he hates being brushed so he was matted, I won’t let him get like that again, I don’t know why but I think they look very frail like that .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

But also, unlike janey they left his tail long










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

